# Who likes thier whiskey?



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

184 proof:al

http://articles.news.aol.com/news/article.adp?id=20060227150309990006&ncid=NWS00010000000001

:ms NCRM


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

What is the point? Marketing gimmick? It did make me think back to when I was 16 and headed south, some good ol boys in Georgia were kind enough? to share some 100% pure grain alcohol.


----------



## billysglitch (Jun 23, 2005)

Every year at deer camp, and fishing opener one of the guys brings up 101 wild turkey bourbon, and that kicks my ass! u I can't imagine needing more than that.


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

184 proof? Just stab yourself with a rusty fork.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Six words about my weekend...
Absinth...Now where is my bed.


----------



## billysglitch (Jun 23, 2005)

clampdown said:


> Six words about my weekend...
> Absinth...Now where is my bed.


Were you chasin green little fairies???


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

I grow and eat habaneros for fun.

Sign me up for a shot.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

clampdown said:


> Six words about my weekend...
> Absinth...Now where is my bed.


I know that well....mine is 180 proof.....Talk about seeing stuff....


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

When I was in Edinburgh I did see some whiskies that they said were "cask strength". Basically having an obscene amount of alcohol, but I don't think they were that high. I believe they were in the 160-170 proof ballpark though. I've tasted Bacardi 151 and know that it's about 50 proof higher than anything I would want to drink.


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

I'll be looking for it in ten years.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SD Beerman said:


> 184 proof? Just stab yourself with a rusty fork.


:r :r :r


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

I guess I'm more of a taste guy than a proof hound!

Picked up a bottle of single barrel Blanton Whiskey this weekend. Good enough to make me have second thoughts about Woodford Reserve. Maker's Mark isn't even in the same ballpark!!


----------



## rjose (Jul 7, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> I guess I'm more of a taste guy than a proof hound!
> 
> Picked up a bottle of single barrel Blanton Whiskey this weekend. Good enough to make me have second thoughts about Woodford Reserve. Maker's Mark isn't even in the same ballpark!!


I agree, at 184 proof I would think that the alcohol flavor would be so pronounced that it would mask everything else. Would definitely have to cut this to make it enjoyable.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> When I was in Edinburgh I did see some whiskies that they said were "cask strength". Basically having an obscene amount of alcohol, but I don't think they were that high. I believe they were in the 160-170 proof ballpark though. I've tasted Bacardi 151 and know that it's about 50 proof higher than anything I would want to drink.


Exactly. Most people end up diluting these high-test spirits down to mere human tolerance levels anyway. So what is the point?

Guess it makes a good antiseptic.


----------



## ukyfan (Jan 27, 2006)

They were just talking about this on the Bob and Tom show. Missed part of it and was wondering what it was that they were talking about. Found this post and was able to fill in the blanks. I think I would try it, but don't think I would want to pay the price for it.


----------



## ste-rex (Feb 25, 2006)

92%!!!! insane. I've had my fun with 151 proof. I drank 1/5 a quart in a couple shots in a few minutes - and i'm drop-dead-drunk.

oohh college.

steve


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

I've drank moonshine, and I've drank everclear. Nothing good has come out of either of those. I dont think this would be any different...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I heard about this the other day on John Boy and Billy, Rayford was talking about it. The strongest thing I like is Bookers and Old Grand Dad 114..
Done the Everclear and shine and won't be reverting back to that, like Cliff said I'm into it for taste not effect.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Kind of off scotch for now, so depending on my mood drink Tullamore Dew, Jim Beam, or Canadian Mist. I find that the Dew is the smoothest by far. Also this past weekend was gifted a jug of tidal area (Beaufort), SC moonshine when an old Masterguns whom I worked for came up to Boston for a visit. Have one favorite, when I graduated from college (1973), my dad gifted m a case of Dew 28 year-old in the ceramic jugs. Have 2 left as my wife likes it too. Only drunk on special occasions. Paul


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

Thats a little hard core... Just give me some 140 proof Bookers :0) and I will be a happy camper.

mikes


----------

